# Ontario Support For Parents - Taxable?



## Stompie79 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm wondering if the Ontario Support For Parents payments, being provided for our Ontario school strike dates, are going to be taxable. I don't want that to be a surprise in 12 months. Any ideas or guidance?
I was able to google some information on support payment but it all seemed to be between divorced parents rather then from the governments.

I'd have thought these kind of details would have been mentioned in the news but haven't seen anything.

Thanks


----------

